
Shopify expands to 300 employees in Waterloo tech hub - rpledge
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/tech-news/shopify-expands-to-300-employees-in-waterloo-tech-hub/article26602892/
======
giarc
I'm happy that Waterloo is becoming a startup hub (it's long been a technology
hub), however I'm disappointed it's so far away from me (Calgary).

~~~
r0naa
Come! :-)

Seriously, the region is booming; there are constructions everywhere, and the
community is truly fantastic. I moved from Europe over a year ago, and it was
one of the best decision of my life.

~~~
vinceyuan
Is it easy for a foreigner to get a work permit?

~~~
r0naa
Afaik, yes considerably easier than in the US. Same goes for citizenship or
permanent residency.

I have a couple friends who arrived in their high-school years and just became
citizens.

(IANAL though)

